# Sticky  Forum Terms of Use and Rules - Please read before posting!



## expatforum - rules

*EXPATFORUM.COM TERMS OF USE AND FORUM RULES - ** Please read the following before posting in the forum.*

*Expatforum.com *is an online forum for those interested in living and working in a foreign country, whether to seek answers and advice or to share their own experiences and “tips” for overseas living. The website is a service provided by Vertical Scope, Inc. (the Provider). You must be registered as a member of the forum in order to post, and by posting you agree to abide by the rules of the forum.

The *forum name* you select at registration should not refer to any business name or product unless you are a paid advertising member (i.e. a Premium or Vendor membership) and should not be an e-mail address or URL of any sort. _Please contact ForumAdmin ([email protected]) for details of rates and terms for advertising on Expatforum.com, as well as the rules for Premium or Vendor memberships._

The *password you select at registration* will have to be renewed at regular intervals (currently one year, but that is subject to change as circumstances warrant). _Please make sure that you are contactable via the e-mail address you registered in your profile_, and change it as needed to make sure you can update your password as necessary.

Upon registration *your first few posts may be held for review pending confirmation* of the e-mail address you have provided as part of your registration. Upon confirmation, there will be some restrictions regarding your ability to post links, photos and to access certain member functions (private messaging, a signature line, etc.) until you have completed a minimum number of legitimate posts._ During this “probation period” please do NOT make nonsense posts simply to increase your post count. Such attempts will be assumed to be spam and will be removed._

*All content *(i.e. anything you post) provided by forum members is *understood to express the views of their respective authors only.* _Nothing posted on the forum should be relied upon as legal or “professional” advice and neither the forum nor Vertical Scope Inc assumes any responsibility for member posts._

By posting on Expatforum.com you grant us a *non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish or re-publish your posts *in connection with Expatforum.com. You retain your copyright over the material. _Once posted, you have a brief (approx. 15 minute) window during which you can edit your own post._ After this time has elapsed you may request via private message (PM) that a moderator remove or modify a post, but such requests are subject to the discretion and availability of the moderators.

*Moderators* are members of the forum who have volunteered to help maintain the flow of discussion and general level of civility in the forum. They are identified by a “badge” that appears under their forum name. _When posting in the forum, moderators are, like any other member, expressing their own views and do not reflect those of Expatforum.com or of Vertical Scope, Inc. _While the moderators generally have significant experience of living in one or more foreign countries, they are not expatriation “professionals” *nor should their advice be taken as “professional” advice.*

*Moderators may remove or modify any post submitted for any reason, with or without explanation.* Requests for posts to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at the discretion of the moderators. Forum moderators may also issue *infraction points* for violations of the rules or disruptive behaviour. *Infraction points *remain valid for a period of 3 months, after which time they expire. *The accumulation of 3 active infraction points results in the offending member being banned from the forum.* If you have questions regarding any moderator action, you can contact a moderator using the PM (private message) system. Moderators can reverse infractions if warranted, but they are under no obligation to do so.

*More details regarding the various functions of Expatforum.com* are available in the FAQs here: Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: Board FAQ


----------



## Bevdeforges

*Expatforum.com Terms of Use – Forum Rules*

*Inappropriate content :* Forum members agree not to post or link to content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity or otherwise violates any laws or where the intent is disruptive to the functioning of the forum. _Personal contact information should not be posted on the message boards for your own personal safety and will be removed._

*Advertising *: Advertising of any sort is limited to the Marketplace and Vendor sections. Please contact [email protected] for rates and terms. Please note that the following are considered “advertising” whether or not payment is involved:

publicity for charities or public events
 self-solicitation (offering of one’s own goods or services, whether spontaneously or in response to a query or discussion on the message boards}
 “spontaneous” recommendations of third party goods or services other than in response to a direct query from a forum member
 missing person announcements or inquiries
 solicitation of signatures, funds or other support for organizations or causes.
_Requests for subjects to participate in media events, research or similar projects should be posted in the Media Requests and Research section only. Requests posted in the discussion forums will be moved to the appropriate section or deleted._

*Language :* The Expatforum.com is an English language forum and all posts to the message boards should be in English. Short phrases or quotes in foreign languages are permissible if relevant to the topic under discussion and the section of the forum and should conform to “fair use” provisions of copyright law. _Please remember that many of our members are not native speakers of English, so avoid the use of textspeak, unexplained abbreviations and excessive jargon to ensure a wider understanding of your posts._

*Moderation:* No discussion of moderation is permitted on the public message boards. If you have a question or a problem with a moderation action, please contact the moderator directly via the PM system. _Please signal a problem with an individual post using the “Report” button – the small triangular caution sign in the upper right corner of the message box._


----------

